

The Large Hadron Collider - Genesis 2.0 - JacobAldridge
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2010/01/hadron-collider-201001?printable=true

======
JacobAldridge
An interesting tour of the facility, with some wonderful observations.

 _It’s one of the most awesome scientific enterprises of all time, even though
it looks like a monumental folly. Or else, it's a monumental folly, even
though it looks like one of the most awesome scientific enterprises of all
time._

On "dark energy" and "dark matter" - _those names are really just black-box
placeholders (like "God")_

And taking _the journalist’s ability to fake fluency in all kinds of subjects_
to a Stephen Hawking lecture, only to realise that all week everyone else _had
been radically dumbing down their explanations so that I...might achieve some
tiny glimmer of understanding._

